# caber source



## castlehill (Apr 15, 2012)

I am trying to find a back up source for Caber but can't seem to find one.  I currently use man power but have concerns.  What is another source.


----------



## castlehill (Apr 30, 2012)

come on you don't be weak, who has Caber?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 8, 2012)

What are your concerns with MP?





/V


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

I'm on the pharm grade stuff from EK. I like it. 

I have MP's caber as a back up. I feel a little uneasy about it also with all of the testing going on showing some problems with MP.


----------



## exphys88 (May 8, 2012)

I've used the caber from EK and liked it.  

V, there have been a couple tests on MP's AI's that suggested it was bunk.  There are some threads in the lab testing section about it.  Bigbenj was running his adex at 1 mg/ed and his estradiol was 287.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...uticals-gear-manpower-research-supply-ai.html


----------



## s2h (May 9, 2012)

There are several pharms in india that have caber......most legit stuff out there...


----------



## castlehill (May 9, 2012)

I will look up EK's, surprised I didn't see it before.  I haven't seen any other supplier other than MP.  
victor, my concern is I have gone up to dosing EOD and haven't noticed anything.  Tren can kick my sex drive down and my concern is I don't know whether MP's stuff is good.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm....I was just about to get some adex from MP.  I should look elsewhere I suppose, just to be safe.  Thanks!




/V


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 15, 2012)

Whats everyone's current opinion on caber, MP still no good? Pm me if you have any info


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Been running pfizer stuff lately and it's been excellent!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

id only run caber from a pharma

if liquid, id use prami

theres been a study posted that shows caber is not stable in liquid


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 16, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> id only run caber from a pharma
> 
> if liquid, id use prami
> 
> theres been a study posted that shows caber is not stable in liquid



Can you post a link to that study? I'd like to read it because it's a widely discussed topic on whether caber is stable in liquid or not.


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2012)

........


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> Can you post a link to that study? I'd like to read it because it's a widely discussed topic on whether caber is stable in liquid or not.


It's not stable if there is any WATER in it.
If it's more of a gel, and doesn't have any h2O in its makeup, you're good.


----------



## zdudezdud (Sep 7, 2013)

I think this is one of the best for caber pharma grade from india i think sun pharma is the maker.  ww.reliablerxpharmacy


----------



## Dannie (Sep 9, 2013)

Steel Gear is at your service 

Buy Cabaser (Dostinex)
20x1mg for 50USD


----------



## zdudezdud (Sep 10, 2013)

now that is a great price


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 24, 2013)

I got some with great feedback coming back on outlaw. 

Madison James Research Chemicals | Buy Research Chemicals


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here u go u can get this at steel gear for hella deal


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 15, 2014)

zdudezdud said:


> I think this is one of the best for caber pharma grade from india i think sun pharma is the maker.  ww.reliablerxpharmacy



Has anyone used this place?


----------



## Sherk (Mar 15, 2014)

Joebad1 said:


> Here u go u can get this at steel gear for hella deal



That's the caber I use. Pfizer caber is the shit. I get mine from a different source though.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 15, 2014)

MJR Research said:


> I got some with great feedback coming back on outlaw.
> 
> Madison James Research Chemicals | Buy Research Chemicals



I want to order caber from you guys, but your merchant system blows. I've tried twice, and twice my card is declined. I order shit everyday, and never have a problem with my card.


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 15, 2014)

I got some from steelgear. Hit Dannie up on the boards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyjackson (Feb 17, 2020)

I haven't seen any other supplier other than MP.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 17, 2020)

johnyjackson said:


> I haven't seen any other supplier other than MP.



MP was busted years and years ago my friend.


----------



## johnyjackson (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok thanks very much for the info.


----------

